

Ask HN: Solid Affordable Monitor for Office Work - paulornothing

I&#x27;m going to build a standing desk at home since my main desk will be occupied when both my wife and I have telework days.  While my 42&quot; Sharp LCD HDTV has been ok to use while working, the stand it&#x27;s on is pretty low and it&#x27;s uncomfortable sitting on the ground.  My days of gaming are on the sharp decline so I really just need something that works well for editing documents and reading text on.  Any suggestions are welcome.  ($200 or less would be ideal, but open to more expensive if worthwhile).<p>Thanks!
======
akulbe
If your monitor has a VESA mount, I'd consider getting an arm that connects to
your desk, and use your existing display.

Something similar to
[http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B005C2914C/ref=wms_ohs_pr...](http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B005C2914C/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

~~~
paulornothing
Not a bad idea, but I'd like to leave the TV as is and get a new monitor to
use exclusively for work stuff.

~~~
epc
I don't have a monitor recommendation but second getting a VESA mount and
putting the monitor on an adjustable arm on the standing desk. I find that I
need the monitor a couple of inches higher when I'm using the desk in standing
mode vs when I'm sitting.

